# EMT-Basic Jobs in Tennessee?????



## Ryano (Aug 8, 2010)

How many emt's out there dont have jobs, is it me or is emt slowly dying, I for 1 aint got a job yet, I work as a cook in IHOP and you know how embarrasing it is to tell them your a EMT and cant get a job.... just venting guys sorry.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 8, 2010)

And what state are you in?


----------



## Ryano (Aug 8, 2010)

Tennessee.....


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 8, 2010)

Get your medic.


Can't complain about no jobs in EMS if you are at the lowest level, and competing with hundreds of others ^_^


----------



## Ryano (Aug 8, 2010)

Linusus I dont like you..... J/K, actually I plan on it and cant start till after christmas so till then i would like some sorta job...


----------



## looker (Aug 8, 2010)

NO EMT field is not dying. Being that we are in recession a lot of people are doing carrier change and as such jump in to a field that takes smallest amount of time to finish. EMT education requirement compare to to other field is pretty short. Unfortunately now there are to many EMT and not enough job opening. Give it some time and all of them will be able to find a job.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 8, 2010)

Thread moved to EMS Employment and updated title.http://emtlife.com/forumdisplay.php?f=41


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 8, 2010)

I have 4 jobs.  one FT one with a pension, one PT one at a place where i used to be FT, and two once a month per diem jobs.

I am pretty sure the EMT field isn't going away.  

Finding a good paying job, close to home, doing something that you like that you can make into a career is difficult.  and that happens when you are working as an EMT or paramedic.


----------



## Ryano (Aug 8, 2010)

Well id even be willing to relocate for a job but cant find 1 lol..... so if yall know any 1 hireing PLEASE let me know and thanks ahead of time.


----------

